# Using unlocked in Japan



## hyunjaejeon (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello guys. I bought samsung's galaxy note in the states and would like to use in Japan.. I went to softbank shop today and got rejected being told that softbank doesn't issue similar card only for oversea purchased phone holders.. I will try docomo tomorrow but I'd like to know if docomo sells sim card only.. thank you for your time.


----------

